# cvsd problem... with net.lo (?)

## chaoxifer

Hi.. I got a problem with cvsd

I cannot start cvsd daemon when I am starting the /etc/init.d/net.lo, but If I stop the net.lo and start cvsd daemon,  it start successfully.

Why can't I use cvsd daemon with net.lo?

 *Quote:*   

>  * Starting cvsd ...                                                                                                         [ !! ]

 

----------

## chaoxifer

Because of setting up in cvsd.conf.. I had set to use ipv6..

/var/log/cvsd.log : 

```

cvsd: debug: binding :: 2401 family=10 socktype=1 protocol=6

cvsd: listening on :: 2401

cvsd: debug: binding 0.0.0.0 2401 family=2 socktype=1 protocol=6

cvsd: debug: bind() failed (ignored): Address already in use

```

so I fixed cvsd.conf from

 *Quote:*   

> Listen * 2401

 

to : 

 *Quote:*   

> Listen 0.0.0.0 2401

 

And I solved the problem...

----------

